# Other > Research requests >  Research- non-disclosure of suicidality in therapy

## Ngpc

I am a postgraduate student in the School of Psychology at the University of East London and I am studying for a M.A. in Counselling and Psychotherapy. As part of my studies I am conducting the research on factors that contribute to the non-disclosure of suicidality in psychotherapy.

I wish to carry out semi-structured qualitative interviews with individuals who are over the age of 18 who have previously attended therapy and have concealed suicidality within sessions. Interviews will be conducted through the web-based video conferencing platform Microsoft Teams. The interview will last approximately one hour and will be held at a time which is convenient to you.

I emphasise that I am not looking for experts on the topic I am studying. You will not be judged or personally analysed in any way and you will be treated with respect. 

Your participation would be greatly appreciated. If you meet the criteria and would be willing to participate please feel free to contact me at u1615786@uel.ac.uk.

Warm regards,

Neville Cairns

----------


## Suzi

I have agreed to this being posted. Hope that someone feels able to help.

----------


## Ngpc

Hi everyone,

Thank you to those you have participated in my study so far. The themes that have been brought up have been really insightful. I am still looking for another participant and would be very grateful to anyone who would be willing to help out. Please feel free to get in contact if you have any questions.

Warm regards,

Neville.

----------

